# FYI -Alot of Books Being Added



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was looking in the Kindle store this morning, duh, and found that between yesterday and today they have added almost 20 books between just two of the authors I like to read. 9 for one and 10 for the other. That is quick. I have read most of them but were waiting for them to come out so I could have them on my Kindle. -If anyone is interested they are Heather Graham and Carla Neggers.--Amazon is definitely on a roll of adding books.l


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know, keep checking those books, people!  If you find any of your favorites are now on Kindle and weren't before, let us know!

And keep klicking on books we post requesting that they be "Kindled"--it makes a difference!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It would be nice if there was a button you could click on to show what books have been added. Just like our link here to show new replies.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela,

That would be nice wouldn't it. But I keep going down my list and double checking.
Found some more authors that were added to in anyone reads them:
Sharon Sala
Diana Palmer
Dorothy Garlock
Erica Spindler

I have been waiting for some of these to be added.I think I am going to go over in my book allowance this month!ha.ha.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I am amazed how well asking for a kindle edition works!!! One day I was looking at Glenn Beck's new Christmas Sweater book and it was only available in DT format...I clicked on the ask for kindle, a couple of days later it was available for Kindle! Got the sample to try when I have time. I agree with Betsy, keep clicking the request kindle links for books, the authors and amazon are listening!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> It would be nice if there was a button you could click on to show what books have been added. Just like our link here to show new replies.


Ditto. Like a "New Today in Kindle" page in their Kindle store

What I REALLY wish amazon would do is add a button in all their paper book listings that says "Email me when this book is available in Kindle format." That would be such a great tool for us customers and I bet it would boost their K-book sales a lot.

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Both good ideas!  Find the "contact customer support" button on the right side of any Kindle page and request!  I am going to!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xia said:


> Ditto. Like a "New Today in Kindle" page in their Kindle store
> 
> What I REALLY wish amazon would do is add a button in all their paper book listings that says "Email me when this book is available in Kindle format." That would be such a great tool for us customers and I bet it would boost their K-book sales a lot.
> 
> -X-


Xactly!! I would love that.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what  It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!!  I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!!  Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!! I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!! Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


I've never noticed that before! That's really cool. (Goes and checks books he is anxiously awaiting to be Kindleized)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!! I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!! Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


I thought I had seen that statement, too... but I couldn't find anyplace to actually sign up!


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!! I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!! Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


Serious?! Wow, I'm going to have to go check that out.

Thanks for mentioning it.

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!! I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!! Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


Cool, thanks for mentioning this!

Here's what to do:
Do a search for Erica Spindler in the Kindle Store

Towards the bottom some of the books will say Sign up to be notified when this item is available on Kindle.

Click on any of these books.

There will be a line
Subscribe to the Amazon Kindle Delivers email to be in the know on recent arrivals and the latest Kindle news.

Click on the "Amazon Kindle Delivers" link and sign up for the newsletter!

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just went to Amazon to look up some books by Erica Spindler and it listed some books that were not available yet on the Kindle, but guess what It had a line that said "sign up to be notified when this book becomes available on Kindle"!! I couldn't find anywhere to click to do that yet, but maybe it means it is real close to being ready to use!! Wouldn't that be great?! We wouldn't have to keep remembering to go back and look for those books. I hadn't noticed that before....have I just missed it before, or is it new


Hmm, well, I couldn't find that statement anywhere in the dead tree book listings or search results that I checked. I is quite possible that I may have been looking in the wrong place, or just overlooking what was right in front of my face.

What I did find were Kindle format books in a search results list that said "Sign up to be notified when this item becomes available." (sans the words "on Kindle") under the titles of the books in the list. And when I clicked on the title and went to the item description listing it says "Not Yet Available" and there is no place to sign up for notification. However, these are already Kindle version books, they just haven't been released yet.

I haven't yet found any dead tree format only books that say anything about signing up to be notified when that specific title is available in Kindle. But I'lll keep looking...

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Hmm, well, I couldn't find that statement anywhere in the dead tree book listings or search results that I checked. I is quite possible that I may have been looking in the wrong place, or just overlooking what was right in front of my face.
> 
> What I did find were Kindle format books in a search results list that said "Sign up to be notified when this item becomes available." (sans the words "on Kindle") under the titles of the books in the list. And when I clicked on the title and went to the item description listing it says "Not Yet Available" and there is no place to sign up for notification. However, these are already Kindle version books, they just haven't been released yet.
> 
> ...


I think it may only appear if a book is already schedule to be published on Kindle, as in the case of therica Spindler books. But what one then signs up for it a newsletter that I think will cover any new books, it comes out once a month. See my earlier post, quoted below. 


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's what to do:
> Do a search for Erica Spindler in the Kindle Store
> 
> Towards the bottom some of the books will say Sign up to be notified when this item is available on Kindle.
> ...


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, I signed up for that monthly newsletter when I bought the Kindle.  But I haven't received one yet.  I expect it will be fairly generic - if it's distributed just once a month there's no way they can cover all the new Kindle releases (that would literally thousands of books to include!), they'll likely just highlight a few of them, like the bestsellers or something.  That's why I'd like to see a page on amazon where I could see the day's new Kindle book releases, and then hopefully even be able to browse thru them by genre.  And I'd still very much like to be able to sign up for, and get, an email notification when a specific DTB book gets released as a K-book.

I'll send an email with my suggestions to the kindle feedback folks.

-X-


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I get that email about once a month but generally I am looking for I have already found them when they came out. -The sign up to be informed is only on books in the Kindle store from what I have seen, it always shows a price and can be bought within a day or two of this showing up. It is like they have it but are not quite done getting it ready. I note them on my list with with a TBA next to them so I can check back on them sooner than some of the others on my list.


----------

